# Activated Carbon



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I purchased a carton of Activated carbon for Spike's filter media. A coupla questions. I'm thinking of changing the carbon every 3-4 weeks...Any input or opinions on that? Should I change it earlier? I've always purchased the premade ones for the filter and changed them when they got dirty.
That and the PetSuperMarket employee said I could reuse the media sleeve, just rinse it in cold tap water and if it starts to get uber dirty go purchase a new sleeve. I'd REALLY love your inputs on that. I honestly think it maybe okay, as some bacteria is good, but then again, something in the back of my mind says "no no".
I purchased this carton:
http://www.petco.com/product/1952/API-Activated-Filter-Carbon-for-Fresh-and-Saltwater-Aquariums.aspx
Also, I decided to put my anacharis in our 75 gallon and started cycling in it. So Spike currently doesn't have a live plant. Would this activated carbon be better? http://www.petco.com/product/1967/A...ctivated Filter Carbon & Ammonia Remover-1967

He currently has no tank mates. I'm afraid to put the shrimp in there, hes quite aggressive and would probly make a meal outta them, that and they were tank mates with Cal and I'm not sure if they would be carrying what Cal had on them.

Any opinions and advise would be greatly appreciated  Thankies


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The general consensus is that the carbon is only really active for the first week or so it is in the aquarium. Even less in some cases. Although, no scientific studies have been done to confirm this. 

If you're going to do live plants, I wouldn't use activated carbon as it removes nutrients that plants need like iron. If you're dosing with ferts then a lot of it is going to the carbon. In my opinion activated carbon is a waste of money. I just cut filter sponges to go where the cartridges used to. I never have to replace them and lose the bacteria (or spend buckets of money on cartridges). To me carbon is only useful when trying to remove medicine from the water.

Never rinse any filter material in tap water as it will destroy the good bacteria you worked so hard to get. Just use old aquarium water for rinsing. As for reusing the bag, I see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> The general consensus is that the carbon is only really active for the first week or so it is in the aquarium. Even less in some cases. Although, no scientific studies have been done to confirm this.
> 
> If you're going to do live plants, I wouldn't use activated carbon as it removes nutrients that plants need like iron. If you're dosing with ferts then a lot of it is going to the carbon. In my opinion activated carbon is a waste of money. I just cut filter sponges to go where the cartridges used to. I never have to replace them and lose the bacteria (or spend buckets of money on cartridges). To me carbon is only useful when trying to remove medicine from the water.


Where do you purchase your Filter Sponges? I wouldn't mind giving them a try:hmm:
Do you also do weekly partial water changes?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Would this work well? 
http://www.petco.com/product/107996...erts.aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_FilterMedia


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Those work or you can also get unbonded or bonded filter pads and cut those to fit. 

Probably the only time you want to use carbon is after you've medicated a tank, like Izzy said. Then it helps remove extra medication from the tank. 

Almost forgot to ask. What kind of filter is it?


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

So changing the activated cabon isn't that important? I've had my tanks about a month now and also in the middle of cycling. I'm wondering if I can or if there is a point to change the carbon in the filter?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Those work or you can also get unbonded or bonded filter pads and cut those to fit.
> 
> Probably the only time you want to use carbon is after you've medicated a tank, like Izzy said. Then it helps remove extra medication from the tank.
> 
> Almost forgot to ask. What kind of filter is it?


Just a top fin power filter
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752295

What is unbonded or bonded? Like it somehow sticks together or doesn't?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you don't change it, eventually it just becomes a home for good bacteria. It's actually a good medium for cultivating that because it's so porous.


EDIT: fishy, okay. If I recall, Top Fin has it so you buy premade cartridges that are carbon in a foam sleeve, right? If that's the case, you might want to try what Izzy suggested and cut your own. Would save you money. 

Sorry, I think I meant uncut bonded filter pad, not bonded or unbonded. >.>

Here's bonded filter pads
http://www.petco.com/product/5539/Marineland-Bonded-Filter-Pads.aspx


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Ugh I hate to keep asking questions, but what does the activated cabon supposedly do? I just bought a big bucket of it tonight and it may be going back...


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> If you don't change it, eventually it just becomes a home for good bacteria. It's actually a good medium for cultivating that because it's so porous.
> 
> 
> EDIT: fishy, okay. If I recall, Top Fin has it so you buy premade cartridges that are carbon in a foam sleeve, right? If that's the case, you might want to try what Izzy suggested and cut your own. Would save you money.
> ...


Correct, they do have premade cartridges. I remember using them when I was younger and have a goldfish tank. I know their a bit more expensive than buying the carbon and thought it would be cheaper just to get the carbon n such.
Funny thing is my sister gave me a nearly full bag of that stuff a long time ago and I long ago threw it away because the bettas I owned then were in bowls. That was before I got Fishy and put him in a 2.5 with a filter


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

But anyhow, looks like I'll be taking that carbon back and exchanging it for the filter pads.
If their thin do you double them or are they fine by themselves?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Would this work well?
> Hagen AquaClear Foam Filter Inserts at PETCO


Yes. I use those in both my aquaclear filter and to make sponge inserts for my other filters. I believe Rena also makes good sponge inserts. They are a little larger and thinner. You don't need to double up on the sponges, but since they do make different pore sizes you could have a coarse and then a fine sponge. 



freemike said:


> Ugh I hate to keep asking questions, but what does the activated cabon supposedly do? I just bought a big bucket of it tonight and it may be going back...


Activated carbon "purifies the water." It removes things like iron and other dissolved minerals. In a planted tank the plants do it for you. If you run carbon in a planted tank you are just competing with the plants. 

I switched away from carbon inserts when I realized how much money I was wasting on them. I clean the sponges about once every 2 weeks (once a week in the goldfish tank) in old tank water. I still do my weekly water changes in all of my tanks. What you are basically doing is turning your filter into a sponge filter instead of a cartridge filter.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Activated carbon "purifies the water." It removes things like iron and other dissolved minerals. In a planted tank the plants do it for you. If you run carbon in a planted tank you are just competing with the plants.
> 
> I switched away from carbon inserts when I realized how much money I was wasting on them. I clean the sponges about once every 2 weeks (once a week in the goldfish tank) in old tank water. I still do my weekly water changes in all of my tanks. What you are basically doing is turning your filter into a sponge filter instead of a cartridge filter.


So without live plants will the sponges still help "clean" the water?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yes. This is because the sponges give the good bacteria ample room to grow. The most important toxin to take care of in a tank is ammonia and nitrite. That's what the bacteria does. Biological filtration is the most important part of a filter. Those things that carbon removes don't actually hurt the fish. Unless you have some crazy funky water, carbon really does nothing for the fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Freemike, don't worry. Asking questions is the only way to learn  Activated carbon removes discoloration and odors in the water. As thekoimaiden said, it also removes some nutrients that plants need like iron so if you have a planted tank, it's best not to have carbon. It also removes medications and things like that. In fact, the filter cartridges in a Brita water pitcher are basically filled with carbon. It's not necessarily a bad thing, but as Izzy said carbon pretty much needs to be replaced every week to remain effective.

Fishy, right. My Marineland Penguin filter is like that too. If you use the premade cartridges, you pretty much have no choice but to use carbon since the cartridges are made with them inside. 

Actually, if you have any choice at all, the best medium for chemical filtration is zeolite because it removes ammonia. Some filters do offer cartridges made with that but most of the filters with premade cartridges don't. If your filter is big enough, you can fill a small mesh filter bag and put it inside the filter box as additional filtration.

EDIT: Should really learn to read the second page before posting. Sorry for rehashing everything Izzy already said. >.>

EDIT TWQ: Carbon can actually be bad for inexperienced fishkeepers because it keeps the water looking clear, fooling them into thinking the water is still clean so they don't do the required water changes.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

So a sponge is still one of the best ways to go for my set up correct?
I just want to make sure before I do the exchange and then have to take another trip back to the store xD
To refresh you on my set up:
5.5 gallons
No more live plants (were transferred to the 75 gallon for cycling purposes)
The only inhabitant is Spike
20-50% water changes every Monday


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. Sponge is the best way to go.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sakura is right. Sponge is the way to go! I have sponge filters in with my boys in their 10 gal divided tanks. 

Haha. Couldn't stay away for too long, could you, Sakura?


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow I just changed out the activated carbon in my whisper filter... never again I'll be switching the whisper to sponge filters when these cartridges wear out. That was the most aggravating thing I've done involving aquarium maintenance.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, never. Love this forum too much to stay away for too long. Just have lots of typos from working on an iPad.  

freemike, glad to hear it. Izzy always has awesome advice so you can be sure she'll always steer tyoi in hte right direction.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Those Marineland Pads that you linked me are basically sponges right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Uhm, maybe not quite as porous as sponges. What I linked you to is probably more for mechanical filtration. If you can find the AquaClear sponges or Rena foam, you'd have more biological bacteria.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Uhm, maybe not quite as porous as sponges. What I linked you to is probably more for mechanical filtration. If you can find the AquaClear sponges or Rena foam, you'd have more biological bacteria.


But they'd still work almost just as well for my set up? I kinda already opened the package/cut a piece to use


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, they would still work well. It might not get as much bacteria but it will do great at filtering out minute particles in the water that can cause ammonia levels to go up. I use those pads in my filters, too. You might be able to use one sheet/piece of the blue filter pad and then put a piece if AquaClear foam in too. The foam piece meant for the AquaClear 20 might fit.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Yes, they would still work well. It might not get as much bacteria but it will do great at filtering out minute particles in the water that can cause ammonia levels to go up. I use those pads in my filters, too. You might be able to use one sheet/piece of the blue filter pad and then put a piece if AquaClear foam in too. The foam piece meant for the AquaClear 20 might fit.


I'll look into how bit they are. There isn't much space between the run off and the pad/the pad and what is in front of the pad.
It is possible I could cut them in half??


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think you could. They're pretty thick. Petsmart sometimes carries Rena and they might have a thinner foam sponge too. But really, the blue bonded filter pad will work fine too.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I think you could. They're pretty thick. Petsmart sometimes carries Rena and they might have a thinner foam sponge too. But really, the blue bonded filter pad will work fine too.


hhhmmmm...looking online I see the AquaClear sponges are actually cheaper than the marineland pads I bought xD
I guess once I run out of the pads I could just get the sponges. Or do you think PetCo would accept opened/used returns?

EDIT: wait....how often would I have to change those sponges?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Nope, never. Love this forum too much to stay away for too long. Just have lots of typos from working on an iPad.
> 
> freemike, glad to hear it. Izzy always has awesome advice so you can be sure she'll always steer tyoi in hte right direction.


lol touchscreens. You should change your signature to include "Typoes brought to you by iPad." 

Awww, thanks! <3

Fishy, I use the Rena sponges because they fit very well where the cartridge would have gone. This is what I'm using: Rena FilStar Foam Pads - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart They come in two pore sizes, but I like the finer ones for my betta tanks. The Aquaclear sponge works, too, but you might need to cut it in half.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> lol touchscreens. You should change your signature to include "Typoes brought to you by iPad."
> 
> Awww, thanks! <3
> 
> Fishy, I use the Rena sponges because they fit very well where the cartridge would have gone. This is what I'm using: Rena FilStar Foam Pads - Filter Media - Fish - PetSmart They come in two pore sizes, but I like the finer ones for my betta tanks. The Aquaclear sponge works, too, but you might need to cut it in half.


Those Rena's are expensive for just 2 spongesmg:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*reads old post* Yikes, yup, look at the typos. 

How big are the Rena ones? If you cut them, they might last pretty long.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> *reads old post* Yikes, yup, look at the typos.
> 
> How big are the Rena ones? If you cut them, they might last pretty long.


Not sure how large they are. They look to be a decentally sized square. So it is possible I can cut each one in half and end up having 4 sponges to work with. Still a bit expensive tho.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

BTW how bad or unbeneficial would old betta food be? A friend of mine gave me 2 containers of betta food that is 1-2 years old.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Some experts say that food starts losing nutritional value within a month of the package being opened. They always recommend buying a small container when possible. I don't think the food would hurt your guy per se but it wouldn't be providing him with much nutrition.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Some experts say that food starts losing nutritional value within a month of the package being opened. They always recommend buying a small container when possible. I don't think the food would hurt your guy per se but it wouldn't be providing him with much nutrition.


That is what I was thinking.
So I'd probably be better off just throwing it away.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> Those Rena's are expensive for just 2 spongesmg:


Lol. Sorry for the pause. Dinner was ready. Ya. they're a little expensive, but those kind you never have to replace. 



Sakura8 said:


> *reads old post* Yikes, yup, look at the typos.
> 
> How big are the Rena ones? If you cut them, they might last pretty long.


The Rena ones are huge. I even have to cut them to fit them in my biowheel 200 for my goldfish tank. I bought one box, and put one in my goldfish filter and the other in my 24 gal community filter (both biowheels). I had cut the sponge both times. I used the remainder as a buffer for the outflow.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, if you never have to replace them but just rinse in old tank water, that's a different matter.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Then again bettas don't get as dirty as goldfish do xD
I keep thinkn about when I owned goldfish when I younger. Filter media was a pain in the arse.
But you should still replace the media every 3 weeks correct? Or does replacing it not really matter with bettas?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, my comet and koi are 4" in a 37g (soon to be upgraded) and they get 50% changes every day, even with a sponge filter and a Penguin 200. Bettas are a dream compared to that.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh ya. I just take out the sponges every water change and rinse them in old tank water. If the sponges never rip or get damaged I will never have to replace them again. It's a one-time cost compared to buying carbon cartridges for the rest of your fishkeeping life. 



FishyFishy89 said:


> Then again bettas don't get as dirty as goldfish do xD
> I keep thinkn about when I owned goldfish when I younger. Filter media was a pain in the arse.
> But you should still replace the media every 3 weeks correct? Or does replacing it not really matter with bettas?


No kidding! I test my tanks for nitrates weekly. Betta tanks: 0ppm  Goldfish tank: 40 ppm :evil: Betta are a walk in the park compared to goldfish, but I love my big goldy poop machines. 

If by media you mean stuff that the bacteria grows on (like porous media, bio-balls, ect) then you should never replaces it. You're throwing out the good bacteria if you do. If by media you mean the carbon cartridge, well we've covered that. I no longer replace anything in my filters. I just rinse the sponges weekly.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The only things I replace are the pre-filter sponge and the zeolite/ammonia remover.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Oh ya. I just take out the sponges every water change and rinse them in old tank water. If the sponges never rip or get damaged I will never have to replace them again. It's a one-time cost compared to buying carbon cartridges for the rest of your fishkeeping life.
> 
> 
> No kidding! I test my tanks for nitrates weekly. Betta tanks: 0ppm  Goldfish tank: 40 ppm :evil: Betta are a walk in the park compared to goldfish, but I love my big goldy poop machines.
> ...


Awesome 
I'm totally buying a sponge next weekend xD
I love the goldys too. Everytime I go to the fishy stores I love baby talking the fantails. Their my favs, along with the shubinkins


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay! Another sponge filter convert! I love goldfish, too. I wish I had the money to upgrade to 75 gal tank and get a canister filter. My long-finned vieltail is having some trouble with the HOB filters right now.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love shubunkins. They're gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Yay! Another sponge filter convert! I love goldfish, too. I wish I had the money to upgrade to 75 gal tank and get a canister filter. My long-finned vieltail is having some trouble with the HOB filters right now.


I love them goldies so much that everytime I see em I rethink having the 75 gallon become a shark or chiclid tank xD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fish mansion . . . one room with huge cichlid tanks, one room devoted to goldies . . . a giant koi pond in the backyard . . . bettas everywhere . . . *wakes up* Awww, it was just a dream.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Fish mansion . . . one room with huge cichlid tanks, one room devoted to goldies . . . a giant koi pond in the backyard . . . bettas everywhere . . . *wakes up* Awww, it was just a dream.


lol
hubs would leave me if i let my fish obsession get like that.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, if I had a husband, he probably would too. As it is, my folks would probably lock me up for a severe fish addiction.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Haha, if I had a husband, he probably would too. As it is, my folks would probably lock me up for a severe fish addiction.


hubs does not understand my hobby in maintaining an aquatic environment with life and healthy inhabitants in a huge glass container.
Then again he does not understand having a cat, a dog, a horse or ANY animal.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I hear some husbands (and parents) can be like that. My folks don't care as long as the fish don't take over too much of the house.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You could easily keep 4 fantails in a 55 gal. If you have the money I would go with a canister over HOB filters. When I get a sizable chunk of cash stashed away I know I'll get a canister. Or get a pond and stock it with comets and shubunkins!

Whoops! I'm a little late! I'm luck to have both a supporting boyfriend and mother. He tells me "Whatever makes you happy." And Mom's thoughts are: "You're the one who takes care of them..." Also I love your idea of a fish mansion, Sakura. The only reason I would want to be rich is to have HUGE fish tanks ^-^


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I purchased a carton of Activated carbon for Spike's filter media. A coupla questions. I'm thinking of changing the carbon every 3-4 weeks...Any input or opinions on that? Should I change it earlier? I've always purchased the premade ones for the filter and changed them when they got dirty.


i'm pretty sure that activated carbon stuff is all hype. i bought a big jar of it and i used it in my filters, but i never noticed any difference whatsoever.

yes you can rinse out your filters to an extent.


----------

